# Arrest Warrants Issued for Several Oklahoma Bodybuilders



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Arrest Warrants Issued for Several Oklahoma Bodybuilders by Millard Baker Oklahoma law enforcement have sent a clear message that they are targeting competitive bodybuilders who use anabolic steroids by issuing 10 arrest warrant, mostly for bodybuilders. The Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Tulsa Police have been investigating the anabolic steroid and competitive bodybuilding scene for [...]

*Read More...*


----------

